# Crossover, L-pad, tweeter, power question?



## Bass911 (Jan 13, 2009)

If I have a diy tower with 585 watts of mids and only 200 watts of tweeters, how do I make sure the tweeters aren't overpowered without using an L-pad? I'll be using a pro amp with a 
2-way passive crossover rated for 800 watts. I'm pretty sure the crossover is allowing less power to the highs but I don't know the exact specs for the crossover. I'm using 4 large format soft dome tweeters rated at 50 rms a piece. Does each tweeter need to be capped or is the 2-way passive crossover enough?


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't know what mids you are using but in general the tweeters will see much less power naturaly. As far as capacitors on the tweeters it depends on your xover points, and L-pads are usually used for db attenuation for very efficient tweeters, to match them with less efficient mids.


----------

